# Moving business to USA



## danzor (Jun 6, 2014)

I was wondering, if I have a business here in England and I decide to increase my operations and move the business and operate in America as well as England, what kind of a visa would I receive and could I stay permanently on it? Also how much does the business have to be worth and what are the restrictions on doing this kind of a procedure.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

This should give you a good start. To answer your question - the only investment which may bring permanent residence status in form of Green Card is EB5 which requires investment of 500k minimum at risk. Use the search function as we had a poster recently detailing the actual investment which was around 575k after fees.
Treaty Trader & Investor Visa


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Understanding E-2 Requirements | USCIS

Understanding L-1 Requirements | USCIS


----------



## danzor (Jun 6, 2014)

Davis, I see you post quite a lot, how did you move to America? Did you make an investment or did you marry into it?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

for sex drugs an rock and roll ...

20 years later 

its a fond memory
Allopurinol for my Gout 
and the Lawrence Whelk orchestra


----------



## danzor (Jun 6, 2014)

Do you from your experience think that moving to the US is possible for a person or do you think thatiit's so unlikely that it just ends up being a pipe dream.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

danzor said:


> Do you from your experience think that moving to the US is possible for a person or do you think thatiit's so unlikely that it just ends up being a pipe dream.


Too many people are unrealistic in their approach 
many are under capitalized... starting a business

ignore the cost of medical in the US or just have their priorities wrong 
but you get surprises...


----------



## danzor (Jun 6, 2014)

So I guess, people who are moving from Europe over to America have to kinda forget most things they were taught about life in the country and have to come in with an open mind which is willing to adjust to the situation over there.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Isn't that what immigration is? Go with an open mind and adjust?


----------



## danzor (Jun 6, 2014)

I guess it is, but there are plenty of people who expect the country to kind of bend and adjust to them and their expectations then the other way around..


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

danzor said:


> I guess it is, but there are plenty of people who expect the country to kind of bend and adjust to them and their expectations then the other way around..


They seldom last long.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

That's true. And you don't even have to be an immigrant to have that sense of entitlement. ;-) But I don't think these people will be happy (not in Canada, not in any other country).


----------



## WelshJo72130 (Mar 26, 2014)

Just wondered how this turned out for you? We are a UK registered company looking at operating in the states and have no idea where to start! Initially I would stay in the UK and simply visit the U.S. on event days (we are an event management company) maybe 5 events in the first year get our brand known and then look to in the future replicate the UK with events every weekend. 

Any experience help or advice would be appreciated!


----------

